# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  840mm washing machine in 840mm space.

## brownbag

I have a benchtop exactly 840mm above the floor and the smallest washing machine I can get seems to be about 840mm so it may just fit. 
Do the experts think it will fit? 
I would rather know before I buy as if I have to modify the benchtop, I'd rather have gotten a better model (most better brands have taller machines). 
TIA.

----------


## Bart1080

....I'd be wanting 5mm to play with. 
Is the height of the washing machine inclusive of any rubber stoppers it sits on?  ...I assume yes
If so, can they be modified if required to give you an extra 5mm or removed and slide it on heavy duty rubber strips?

----------


## brownbag

Unfortunately, the heights they give is the minimum.  You can make a machine taller but that is it.

----------


## brownbag

I think I'll have to adjust the benchtop so I got a better (taller) machine

----------


## doovalacky

Check, some have a removable top that gains you an extra 15-20mm for sliding under a bench.

----------

